# Nigerian opinions please



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi, I am new to Nigerians and goats in general lol. I tried to get the best conformation shots I could but they didn't want to be caught today. If you need better pictures I can catch them and get some good shots. I would like to know who has the best conformation/worst and the pros and cons of each of them, if thats too much then just the pros and cons please






.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Not good at conformation.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely catch them and get good photos. Some pointers - 

Setting up - 
Hold their head high
Front legs go directly beneath the shoulder
For the back legs, line up the hocks and pins (from above)
You might have to practice with them for a while to get them to stand for you
You can poke their topline about halfway between the withers and rump, leaning on the rump side, to get their toplines to smooth out

For the photographer - 
You want to be standing somewhat far away to take the photo. Zoom in
You want the whole goat in the photo, but you also want the goat to fill the whole photo
Take the photo from the goat's level, aimed directly at the goat
Take a ton of shots. Chances are you might have an ok one at the end if you take a bunch 
Photos from the front and back can help us give a better critique. All the above pointers still apply

Lighting - 
Make sure to have plenty of light - don't shoot inside the barn or in any other dark places
Dusk is an excellent time for photos


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh awesome thanks Suzanne_Tyler . I will definitely do that tomorrow sometime


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Well I couldn't wrangle anyone into the job so I guess I will have to wait till another day.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

does anyone else have some input about these guys?


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Not great with conformation yet, but, from what I can see in the pictures...

Toplines look nice and level
The one that does have an udder definitely needs improvement. Attachments seem weak and low, teats are winged out. 
Rumps look steep across the board, but hard to tell in these pics. Better pics would make it easier for us to judge. It also doesn't help when they're in winter fuzz.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

thank you! I will have to work on that


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Could you set them up like Suzanne said it would help use out a lot! We could help you then.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

I will try to. And I will create a new thread for it.


----------

